# Asian Friend Going to Work in SA In 1 Month



## CountTuscany (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi Expats in South Africa,

I just moved to China from the US and made a Chinese friend. Now I have learned that she will be taking a new job with her uncle in South Africa! She have never been to this area before and has many concerns. 

I would really appreciate anyone's help on this issue. I am specifically looking for females who can speak to female related concerns about moving to South Africa/ moving to a new country. If you are really dedicated, a private message (PM ) would probably be best. I can connect the two of you directly. 

She is a bit concerned also about her level of spoken English. I think it is okay, but perhaps a local would be better and speaking to this issue.

I believe she will be in Johannesburg, but it you can speak to all the different areas, I would appreciate that as well.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't think the answer is different for any country in the world. SA is safe, but as is the case anywhere there are certain things to be aware of.


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

It dependspretty much on the area that you are in, some are safe some not. Where in RSA is she moving to?
Jo'burg has a fairly large Chinese community which will make her feel at home.
Initially it will be wise to be taken around by a local person to get know where to go and where to avoid.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I've traveled to countries solo as a woman for business / work - and all I can say is - the same applies everywhere. If she prepares properly, chooses safer areas to stay in and doesn't leave herself exposed - she'll be fine.


----------

